# Comment installer des jeux sur ipod classic (30 Go) ?



## Benaissa (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Voici mon premier post, alors j'aurai besoin d'aide aux connaisseurs içi :rateau: 

J'utilise un ipod classic 30 Go, j'arrive finalement à mettre des films, des clips musicaux, des photos, de la musique mais par contre les jeux, je n'y arrive pas !

En signalant que mon Mac date de 2001, avec un processeur PowerPC G4, avec une vitesse pas terrible de 400 mhz (bien je fais avec  ), mon Mac est à jour, l'itunes et quicktime est à jour !

Egalement, j'ai fait une recherche sur google, mais ça pas tellement aider sur certain forum.

_Ma question est : Comment installer des jeux sur ipod classic (30 go) ?_

Si vous avez des logiciels à installer, je vous serai reconnaissant.


----------



## idris (3 Mai 2008)

salut pour les ipods généralement il faut passer par itunes pour toute instalation


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2008)

Oui, il faut passer par Itunes.

Si tu n'as pas de dossier jeux dans la liste de gauche d'itunes c'est que ton achat n'as pas été téléchargé.

Donc soit il y a eu un soucis et tu peut essayer de le retélécharge en allant dans le menu STORE puis : rechercher les achats effectuées, soit tu contact apple si cela ]ne donne rien.


----------



## Leced (4 Mai 2008)

Une petite question, peux-tu déjà vérifier ton modèle d'iPod : l'iPod Classic est un iPod de dernière génération qui existe en 80Go et 160Go (et pas 30Go).

tu peux voir les différents modèle d'iPod sur le site d'apple


----------



## MrDillon (9 Mai 2008)

Une fois que tu as acheté le jeu, qu'il apparaît dans la rubrique "jeux iPod" de la bibliothèque(colonne de gauche), tu dois aller dans la rubrique de ton iPod (celle qui apparaît lorsque tu le connectes) et cliquer sur l'onglet "jeux".

Ensuite il te suffit de sélectionner le/les jeu(x) à transférer en les cochant dans la liste et de synchroniser ton iPod.

Et petite précision, comme le disait Leced, si ton iPod fait 30Go c'est probablement un iPod 5ème génération et non un Classic, qui lui est disponible en 80Go et 160GO.


----------



## Benaissa (13 Mai 2008)

Leced a dit:


> Une petite question, peux-tu déjà vérifier ton modèle d'iPod : l'iPod Classic est un iPod de dernière génération qui existe en 80Go et 160Go (et pas 30Go).
> 
> tu peux voir les différents modèle d'iPod sur le site d'apple



Non, mon ipod 30 Go est compatible pour les jeux, il est de la 5éme génération, il n'est pas que compatible avec les 80/160 Go !

Moi j'aurai besoin de votre aide, car j'ai trouvé des jeux crack, que j'ai télécharger et je sais pas comment l'ai mettre, voila.


----------



## Leced (13 Mai 2008)

Benaissa a dit:


> Non, mon ipod 30 Go est compatible pour les jeux, il est de la 5éme génération, il n'est pas que compatible avec les 80/160 Go !
> 
> Moi j'aurai besoin de votre aide, car j'ai trouvé des jeux crack, que j'ai télécharger et je sais pas comment l'ai mettre, voila.



humm, le plus simple est de trouver le mode d'emploi à l'endroit où tu as trouvé tes jeux craqués. bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2008)

La discussion est close. Le piratage est un délit. Notre ami a pris 14 jours d'avertissement pour méditer un peu sur la portée de son geste.


----------

